# BUNAC Insurance



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

After the information and advice I was given on this forum I am planning to go to Canada in July this year to see if I would like to make the move permenently in the future. Im going via the Bunac route. I know Before the visa is granted I must a) purchase the Bunac insurance or b) purchase insurance to the same or higher cover. My question, through curiosity, is about the Ontario Health plan. I know that after living in Ontario for 3 months your automatically covered, is this the same for people on this type of visa or just those who have landed on PR?

I know that i'll have to have insurance for the year before I go but after researching so much about making the move this just got me thinking! Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ria said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After the information and advice I was given on this forum I am planning to go to Canada in July this year to see if I would like to make the move permenently in the future. Im going via the Bunac route. I know Before the visa is granted I must a) purchase the Bunac insurance or b) purchase insurance to the same or higher cover. My question, through curiosity, is about the Ontario Health plan. I know that after living in Ontario for 3 months your automatically covered, is this the same for people on this type of visa or just those who have landed on PR?
> 
> I know that i'll have to have insurance for the year before I go but after researching so much about making the move this just got me thinking! Thanks in advance


No, you will not be allowed access to OHIP while on a BUNAC visa. You must insure yourself through other means, such as BUNAC.


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for that Auld Yin


----------

